# Pasta Prep



## jpofsiny (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi All,

Any recommendations for keeping whole wheat pasta in good serving condition (and safe) for about 12 hours from prep time to serving time?  This is for a VERY low-scale venue so it does not need to be gourmet quality to be honest.  It is going to be served with a marinara sauce.

I know moisture + heat = bad but it needs to be cooked before the event, then transported, and there are not facilities on site to do such.

I am thinking cook it as close to serving time as possible, keep it cool until it is at the venue.


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

nothing wrong with cooking it the day before, slightly undercooked, and into some ice water. At the venue bring are large vessel of salted water to a boil (tilt skillet if possible) divide up your pasta into pasta strainers (the one with handles) plunge the pasta in the water and drain thoroughly, then into a large bowl and ladle on the the sauce and toss. Never add the pasta to the entire pot of sauce, or else two things will happen 1. The pasta will dilute and ruin the sauce you spent 6 hours cooking, 2. You will run out of sauce, just enough to coat is enough. This method ensures every plate goes out hot.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

In my experience whole wheat pasta does not hold up as well as semolina or "regular pasta".....I'd check it prior to working the event.


----------



## jpofsiny (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks for the input...how do you mean - hold up?  sogginess?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

falling apart


----------

